# Goodbye....



## collinchang635 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I'm leaving the hobby. I might not be going back into the hobby forever. This has always been a GREAT forum and I always got my answers very fast and they were detail and very effctive. As some of you have noticed, I have not been on the for a long time. I was thinking about leaving but I wasn't quite sure. Now I'm pretty sure. Well, I will NEVER forget my experiences with mantids and I will NEVER forget you guys. So guess this is Goodbye.....


----------



## acerbity (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like it was a life changing 4 months. Farewell.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 28, 2008)

People never really *leave* this hobby...they just take breaks!  

My last break was about 25 years! Good luck to you B)


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck to you until you return!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2008)

:mellow: bye, we had fun, didn't we!


----------

